# Controlador led rgb TLC5940



## papelito81 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hola, estoy diseñando un sistema que controla unos leds rgb..esto lo hago con el tlc5940 que es un circuito integrado de texas instruments que regula la intensidad de cada color para asi poder obtener variedades de colores..queria saber si alguien ha usado este dispositivo por que resulta que  
a mi se me calienta mucho el integrado una vez que esta en funcionamiento y no logro saber porque..si alguien puede ayudarme le estaria muy agradecido..Gracias!


----------



## DiegoColl (Mar 1, 2007)

hola me gustaria ver el circuito para saber como conectas el tlc5940 y ver si podemos encontrar una solucion


----------



## zgouki (Abr 24, 2009)

Amigos, revivo el post por una inquietud relacionada al tema: Tienen idea de donde se puede comprar o conseguier estos TLC5940 en ARGENTINA o algunn componente similar para controlar PWM de muchas salidas para leds RGB? Busco, busco y no encuentro en ningun lado 
Saludos


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 24, 2009)

tendrias que subir el circuito para ver por que se calienta.saludos


----------



## cristian_elect (Abr 24, 2009)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> Amigos, revivo el post por una inquietud relacionada al tema: Tienen idea de donde se puede comprar o conseguier estos TLC5940 en ARGENTINA o algunn componente similar para controlar PWM de muchas salidas para leds RGB? Busco, busco y no encuentro en ningun lado
> Saludos


Una opcion son los FPGA.


----------



## zgouki (Abr 24, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Lo que sucede es que aca en argentina, no puedo conseguir ni el TLC5940 ni ningun FPGA...no tengo idea donde conseguirlos 
No habra otra forma de hacerlo?
Saludos
PD: Estuve investigando sobre FPGAs, lastima que nose donde conseguirlos...alguna idea?


----------



## Gradmaster (Abr 24, 2009)

se me ocurre con conpuertas AND y un pwm, para un led, usarias en una entrada de la compuerta la señal de PWM y en la otra una señal de enabled, asi puedes conmutar la señal a varias salidas diferentes, el unico problema que veo es tener un PWM con conmutacion muy rapida para esta implementacion.

espero te sirva de algo la idea.

saludos y exito.


----------



## Drneo (Oct 18, 2010)

Los tlc5940 los que te lo pueden conseguir son la gente de Dicomse o Cika en bueno Aires, yo tengo como 20 para hacer un proyecto tengo dip y SMD.

Cualquier cosa avisame

Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Oct 18, 2010)

Drneo dijo:


> Los tlc5940 los que te lo pueden conseguir son la gente de Dicomse o Cika en bueno Aires, yo tengo como 20 para hacer un proyecto tengo dip y SMD.
> 
> Cualquier cosa avisame
> 
> Saludos


Los de CIKA seguro? Porque soy cliente regular de ellos y en su catálogo no aparece nada :S. O se los tendré que pedir especialmente? Saludos


----------



## Drneo (Oct 19, 2010)

Yo estuve la otra vuelta en un curso y estuve hablando con el ing de ellos y me dijo que ellos si se los piden los traen, y dicomse te los trae pero te cobra una fortuna 150 pesos cada uno.

Saludos


----------



## beneorock (Dic 1, 2010)

Estimados el TLC5940, lo pueden pedir gratis en la pagina de Texas, hasta cinco unidades. Antes deben registrarse. Saludos.


----------



## Simur (Dic 23, 2010)

Edu como estas?, como te registrarte para pedir el driver tlc? me pasas el link? Saludos.


----------



## danielmattioli (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola, yo arme una matriz 8x8 RGB con el integrado CD4051 para las filas y el TLC5940 para las columnas y tengo un inconveniente. El problema es este: si enciendo un color ya sea rojo,verde o azul por separados funciona, pero cuando quiero generar un color "combinado" solo encienden los rojos. 
Dado que el CD4051 no tiene suficiente corriente para encender toda una fila (de 8 leds rgb) le puse un transistor 2n2222 en cada salida y esta todo alimentado con 5v. pero sigue sin funcionar. 
Me surgen 3 preguntas:¿SERAN LAS TENSIONES? ¿Sera la programacion? ¿o deberia usar un mosfet en vez de un bjt?ACA LES DEJO UN BOSQUEJO A MANO DEL CIRCUITO. saludos


----------



## JCAK (Mar 21, 2014)

zgouki dijo:


> Amigos, revivo el post por una inquietud relacionada al tema: Tienen idea de donde se puede comprar o conseguier estos TLC5940 en ARGENTINA o algunn componente similar para controlar PWM de muchas salidas para leds RGB? Busco, busco y no encuentro en ningun lado
> Saludos



En Mercadolibre lo podes encontrar


----------

